# General Topics > Food, Feeders, Live, Frozen, Culturing, etc >  Anybody Raise Nightcrawlers?

## dubbean

My Zuma will not eat roaches. As soon as they start kicking their little legs in her mouth she spits them out. I was thinking of trying to breed and raise nightcrawlers. Has anyone successfully done this with Canadian Nightcrawlers? If so, how?

----------

